# A threesome with wife that turned out bad



## MrJayJayKay

So my wife and I are very opposite of each other. She has always been very experimental with sex and I not so much. She has been trying to get me to do a threesome with one of her girlfriends and I have rejected it many times.

Finally one day, when the conversation came up I said I'll do a threesome of her choice to make her happy on her bday. So she picked me and some other guy to do her. I was very unhappy about the situation and when I met the guy I thought he was a total horny jerk who could only talk about how eager he was to bang my wife.

I tried to prepare myself mentally for it. But after watching that guy have sex with my wife for like 2 mins, I lost it and kicked his ass. My wife called me crazy and left the house with him. I also left the house in a rage and had revenge sex with a prostitute. Now not only do I feel terrible I'm scared I have STDs.

My wife came back 2 hours ago and we haven't talked. Should I tell her I slept with a prostitute just a few hours ago? Should I even bring it up at all and how should I tell her? That sex wasn't even enjoyable because the prostitute was really ugly and I was just super angry.


----------



## CalifGuy

Not sure if you are a troll or not but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and respond.

First of all, unless you frequent prostitutes regularly, how did you know where/how to just go out and get a prostitute?

Next, even though she was having sex with another man, it was with your consent, although you lost your cool and physically assaulted this person. Shame on you. Did you also physically assault your wife?

Last, just because the sex with the prostitute was not "enjoyable" and she was "ugly" does this somehow make it less of an offense?

Bottom line, you committed adultery and I suspect this is not the first time. Whether or not you tell your wife? Really, who cares...I have no sympathy for you given the way you handled the situation.


----------



## YupItsMe

Wow thats an impressive string of stunning errors. 

I really dont know where to start and wow do you sound like a troll.

This cant be for real. 

I believe you have rendered me speechless. 

Thats a first.


----------



## YinPrincess

Uhm. If this is for real, then yes, be open and tell your wife. She deserves to know, and now you could possibly be in danger of spreading disease to her...

At least your wife wasn't going behind your back and was honest about her sexual desires... You agreed, then changed your mind and instead of expressing it in a healthy manner, you became violent and assaulted this poor guy. Then you had sex with a prostitute for "revenge". Revenge for what?? You AGREED to the threesome!!

Nothing more to say here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrJayJayKay

CalifGuy said:


> Not sure if you are a troll or not but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and respond.
> 
> First of all, unless you frequent prostitutes regularly, how did you know where/how to just go out and get a prostitute?
> 
> Next, even though she was having sex with another man, it was with your consent, although you lost your cool and physically assaulted this person. Shame on you. Did you also physically assault your wife?
> 
> Last, just because the sex with the prostitute was not "enjoyable" and she was "ugly" does this somehow make it less of an offense?
> 
> Bottom line, you committed adultery and I suspect this is not the first time. Whether or not you tell your wife? Really, who cares...I have no sympathy for you given the way you handled the situation.


No I didnt assault my wife, I just punched the guy. Besides I really didn't want to go through with it, she kept saying she was going to leave me unless I allowed her more sexual freedom. Which I thought I already gave her plenty by allowing her to sleep with other people if they were nice to her, on the condition she never tells me about the details or who she is going to sleep with, I just didn't want to know.

I visited prostitutes before we were together but it has been like 10 years and I've only been with a prostitute once before. I live near the castro district in San Fran and after 5 pm there's prostitutes all over. And I have not cheated on her before. I've consented to her sleeping with other men but I've never joined in or was in a room watching. Generally I'd just go out drinking with friends trying to forget about it if a guy friend came to the house.

Obviously because I have expressed huge disapproval of the whole thing she started threatening to break up with me so I decided to try and loosen up a bit, obviously it did not go well.

I can understand why she would want to sleep with other people because she is attractive and I am a rather ugly person but sometimes it seems a bit much. It never got to me before when we were dating but I thought I could eventually change her but it's only gotten worse. She's the only girl I've ever been in a relationship with so I am very attached to her and try to do anything I can to make her happy but I guess I'm not a big enough man to do through with the threesome.


----------



## MrJayJayKay

YupItsMe said:


> Wow thats an impressive string of stunning errors.
> 
> I really dont know where to start and wow do you sound like a troll.
> 
> This cant be for real.
> 
> I believe you have rendered me speechless.
> 
> Thats a first.


Well the only real error was I thought I could handle being in a room with her and another man. I should have rejected the threesome idea and gone out drinking like I always do when she brings someone over.

I don't understand the other things you say except for the speechless comment. Which I don't know who that is directed as, my actions I suppose, punching the guy was a little bit much but I had too much pent up anger over the last 3 years, which was no excuse to punch him.


----------



## MrJayJayKay

YinPrincess said:


> Uhm. If this is for real, then yes, be open and tell your wife. She deserves to know, and now you could possibly be in danger of spreading disease to her...
> 
> At least your wife wasn't going behind your back and was honest about her sexual desires... You agreed, then changed your mind and instead of expressing it in a healthy manner, you became violent and assaulted this poor guy. Then you had sex with a prostitute for "revenge". Revenge for what?? You AGREED to the threesome!!
> 
> Nothing more to say here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's true I did agree. She has been yelling at me forever for not wanting to do a threesome. So I agreed to do it on her bday when she brought it up. 

Well the man who I punched did talk a bunch of stuff about me. He said in my face to my wife while they were about to have sex "so your girly husband has finally decided to watch me bang you and join in eh" I should have left the room when I felt too angry watching them have sex. My wife was calling me to join in and I just couldn't do it and I didn't know what to do so I punched him and left.

I don't know what I was doing with the revenge sex. I've just always felt so terrible that she was sleeping with so many people that I guess I just wanted to sleep with someone. I guess it was pretty dumb. I guess I never should have married someone so much more beautiful than me and with such a outgoing personality.


----------



## YinPrincess

Sounds like you've been a doormat for awhile and have yet to learn effective communication skills. Have you thought about going to counseling to deal with your self-esteem and passive-aggressive tendancies??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustWaiting

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

> I guess I never should have married someone so much more beautiful than me and with such a outgoing personality.


Your self-esteem is disgraceful, no wonder she wants to cheat on you via your consent so she won't feel guilty.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

No one used protection???? Yikes!

You better get yourself into the doctor to get tested. I hope for your wife's sake, she was also protected. You can not get too mad at your wife, you agreed to let her sleep with someone else. I'd never in a million years would want that, nor allow my husband to want/go through with that in the first place. A lot of STD's are incurable. 

The revenge sex was also wrong. You need to cool off first before talking with your wife. You both may need marriage therapy. You guys got yourself in a bit of mess. I hope you can work it out. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602

Is this real. Why would a man who says he is ugly attract an attractive women? Why would he put up with this . He gets nothing out of it. I don't know if this is even possible. Sounds like made up drama by a man with humiliation fantasies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

Catherine602 said:


> Why would a man who says he is ugly attract an attractive women?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She has issues, too. They can be sick together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy

Actually I think you did the right thing in kicking his ass.

Your wife has been cuckolding you. That's a form of abuse.

You should now follow through and divorce her. She has no love or respect for you. If she did she would not be cheating on you, and she would not allow the guy in the threesome to talk like he did to you.

Your wfe is a selfish bitotch and your kicking his ass was you getting your balls back.

Now keep them, and get rid of her,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy

RandomDude said:


> Your self-esteem is disgraceful, no wonder she wants to cheat on you via your consent so she won't feel guilty.


Random, that's really uncalled for. This guy is clearly in an abusve marriage where his wife is cuckolding him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet

MrJayJayKay said:


> she kept saying she was going to leave me unless I allowed her more sexual freedom.


This is all you needed to post.

Leave her. Leave her now.


----------



## SockPuppet

Catherine602 said:


> Is this real. Why would a man who says he is ugly attract an attractive women? Why would he put up with this . He gets nothing out of it. I don't know if this is even possible. Sounds like made up drama by a man with humiliation fantasies?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


cuckold for the win.


----------



## SockPuppet

Shaggy said:


> Random, that's really uncalled for. This guy is clearly in an abusve marriage where his wife is cuckolding him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A man cannot be made a cuckold except by his own desire.

His wife is obviously abusive, and you know what, its working out for her.

Maybe we need to verbally yell at him that this is ****ing awful behaviour and he needs to smarten up.


OP, Your an incredibly ugly man with a gorgeous desireable wife. You know what that means, you have something else going for you, other than your looks! Maybe its money, maybe its personality, maybe some girls find you very attractive. Physical beauty isnt the be all, end all.


----------



## Shaggy

Why do we all rally around women who are being abused, but when it's a nan we accuse him of being responsible for being abused.

Yes there are guys ith mental illness that like to be abused, but in this case he was enraged, not turned on but the humiliating words from the OM. He is in a relationship with an abusive wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet

You are responsible for the abuse you endure, not your abuser.

As a man that has been in an emotionally, physically,sexually, and financially abusive relationship the best advice anyone could have given me, was to stop crying like a little girl, and do something about it, because thats what real men do. 

Since real women arent real men, it makes sence you'd alter the way you go about offering advice.


----------



## teahead

I don't understand...you allow her to be with other men and you do not take enjoyment from it, then WTF??? Are you crazy?

If she has to bang other dudes, and you don't want her to, then dump this hosebag NOW!


----------



## MrJayJayKay

teahead said:


> I don't understand...you allow her to be with other men and you do not take enjoyment from it, then WTF??? Are you crazy?
> 
> If she has to bang other dudes, and you don't want her to, then dump this hosebag NOW!


Love her too much to do it. It's the only issue I have with her and since I can't convince her to change I have been trying to deal with it. She was fine with it that I had sex with another person. I didn't tell her it was a prostitute though cause she'd probably laugh her ass off that I couldn't go do it with a friend and had to find a *****.


----------



## MrJayJayKay

SockPuppet said:


> A man cannot be made a cuckold except by his own desire.
> 
> His wife is obviously abusive, and you know what, its working out for her.
> 
> Maybe we need to verbally yell at him that this is ****ing awful behaviour and he needs to smarten up.
> 
> 
> OP, Your an incredibly ugly man with a gorgeous desireable wife. You know what that means, you have something else going for you, other than your looks! Maybe its money, maybe its personality, maybe some girls find you very attractive. Physical beauty isnt the be all, end all.


Well I guess I am fairly wealthy, and I do think that is the main reason my wife married me. She is 22 years my minor. I am 47 years old and she is 25.


----------



## DelinquentGurl

If by chance this is a real issue, I'll quote something Dr. Phil said once. "I'd rather be healthy alone than sick with someone else."

Think about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrJayJayKay

DelinquentGurl said:


> If by chance this is a real issue, I'll quote something Dr. Phil said once. "I'd rather be healthy alone than sick with someone else."
> 
> Think about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well how do I even know I'll be healthy alone? I might be far more miserable alone. It might sound like in speech but there are a lot of miserable single people.

Before I met my wife I was pretty miserable probably more miserable than I am with her. And I do not like Dr. Phil. He pimps human emotions for money.


----------



## uphillbattle

MrJayJayKay said:


> Well how do I even know I'll be healthy alone? I might be far more miserable alone. It might sound like in speech but there are a lot of miserable single people.
> 
> Before I met my wife I was pretty miserable probably more miserable than I am with her. And I do not like Dr. Phil. He pimps human emotions for money.


You may not be like Dr. Phil but your wife sure as hell pimps herself for your money. Let her go. If you have money you will find another even if you have a third arm growing out of the side of your head. I promise you that if she threatens to leave if she can't take some other dude's **** she is not good for you. How will you ever be able to trust her? How many times will it take walking through the door from work and seeing her with another OM just ****ing the **** out of her? Move on man and find somebody who wants YOU to be ****ing her.


----------



## Shaggy

If you've got money you can easily upgrade to a woman who isn't a cheap tramp who gets off humiliating you.


----------



## CallaLily

The next time your gut tells you not to go along with something, listen to it. 

IMO she was wrong for leaving with this other man even though you hit him. I'm not saying your behavior towards him was right, but neither was her to leave with him. YOU are her husband not him.


----------



## sinnister

You need what I call "direct intervention".

So here goes.

Stop being a *****. That's the "only" problem you have with her? That she threatens to leave you if she can't screw other guys.

Dude...that is the ONLY issue that matters. 

Either divorce her or be prepared to spend a lot of nights in jail when you inevitably pummel another dude who tries to cuckold you.


----------



## Patricia B. Pina

Well, just let it cool down a bit.
Talk to her the next day.


----------



## Laurae1967

Shaggy said:


> Random, that's really uncalled for. This guy is clearly in an abusve marriage where his wife is cuckolding him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed. Calling someone with low self esteem "disgraceful" is....well, disgraceful.

Considering all of your own issues, RandomGuy, I'd think you would be more compassionate, as you expect others to be to you.


----------



## DelinquentGurl

MrJayJayKay said:


> Well how do I even know I'll be healthy alone? I might be far more miserable alone. It might sound like in speech but there are a lot of miserable single people.
> 
> Before I met my wife I was pretty miserable probably more miserable than I am with her. And I do not like Dr. Phil. He pimps human emotions for money.


Ok so you don't like Dr. Phil, fine. I can respect that.

But if you are miserable with or without her, then what are you complaining for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

Maybe he likes the abuse. He doesn't want to leave, doesn't want to stay.  His wife wants to bang other men and he doesn't know what to think about that. :lol: What??


----------



## Dadof3

DelinquentGurl said:


> _*Ok so you don't like Dr. Phil*_, fine. I can respect that.
> 
> But if you are miserable with or without her, then what are you complaining for?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So Mr JJK - so how's that working for ya? LOL


----------



## NotSoSureYet

Shaggy said:


> Actually I think you did the right thing in kicking his ass.
> 
> Your wife has been cuckolding you. That's a form of abuse.
> 
> You should now follow through and divorce her. She has no love or respect for you. If she did she would not be cheating on you, and she would not allow the guy in the threesome to talk like he did to you.
> 
> Your wfe is a selfish bitotch and your kicking his ass was you getting your balls back.
> 
> Now keep them, and get rid of her,
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## ARF

What are you wanting to hear?

It sounds like your wife has no respect for your feelings. She has you beat down to the point you allow her to be with other people. If being with someone who has zero respect for you is better then being alone, then I feel sorry for you. Forget marriage counseling at the moment. You should consider seeing someone to counsel you on your own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alleybee

I'm new here but no better time than the present to jump in,right?

The only thing that really matters is how you feel about it. You claim that her actions make you feel bad. Now maybe it is just me, but if it hurts more to stay than it does to go, maybe it is time to go. That being said, the first thing you should ask yourself is what would you like to see happen, 2nd, is that attainable, 3rd, are you willing to walk away if it isn't and finally, is this person really worthy of the pain and effort?

I hope you can figure those things out for yourself, we all deserve a little happy in our lives.


----------



## shstrang98

Your marriage was terminated when she wanted to **** other guys.

Get out while you still have your balls and whats left of your pride.


----------

